# Should I add anything to handrearing mix??



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am handrearing 2 four and a half week old chicks and while they are growing very well I would like to know if I should add any thing to their handrearing mix ??


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

As long as they're growing well and eating enough you don't need to add anything to it. I was reading about hand feeding and it said you should use a _high quality hand feeding formula_, but I'm not sure if it's a must I didn't, I just used baby cockatiel hand rearing formula from the Pet Barn and my babies are healthy and are pretty big now. 

Is it only formula they are having at the moment? nothing else like seed, millet, veggies?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

no you don't need to add anything 

but What I do is go get organic baby food, like peas, Green beans, apples etc and mix a small amount in with it, so they get the Taste of the Veggies/Fruits it seemed to make for a easier transition on my lovebird(they're known to be scared of new foods) to get her to eat her veggies now what ever I give her she eats 

I didn't do it with the tiel babies, they'll eat the veggies but they have to work up the courage at first to check it out and eat it - now the older two are getting better and just devouring it like all the rest though lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I add Ornabac on occasion to make sure I don't run into crop slowdown. The temperature is important for that (too cold, no digestion) but the lactobacilus in ornabac is a digestive aid.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes that is important that you see the crop empty at least once a day if not i just add some baby food apple sauce and that seems to do the trick


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That usually occurs with mine on that overnight stretch with no feedings. If it's not empty in the morning you have a problem.


----------



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions - this is a great forum with a lot of very knowledgable people!!


----------

